# 2010 razor s problem



## jimschevey

I have the problem with a 2010 razr s four wheel drive not working quite right. In reverse the 4 wheel drive works great, in forward the rear wheels rotate 1 1/2 revolutions before the 4 wheel drive engages.Without looking at it and over the phone the dealership just informed me that the cage in the front end is busted. They also said it would be a price tag of $500 to $600 to buy the cage. Anyone else have this problem. Thank you. I


----------



## Polaris425

I would think if it was busted it wouldnt work at all...

I know the 4x drive system is SUPPOSE to work like that, the front doesnt engage until the rear slips... but you are right, it shouldnt have to slip THAT much to engage... I can't say one way or the other what the cause is but...


----------



## hp488

Friend of mine had the same problem and the cage was broke, it crossed with a John deer gator front end and was only like 100-150 bucks and works great.


----------



## Polaris425

^ There ya go... A LOT better than $500 at the dealer!


----------



## WesNewATV

I'm not real sure on their diagnosis, but it could be right. A busted sprague cage in a rzr front diff is not uncommon. The older models have a plastic cage that is known to fail. The 11 models have a cast aluminum cage that seems to hold up fairly well. 
On that price they gave you though. Even if that is an installed price from your dealer, it is still pretty high.
There are couple of companies that sell upgraded cages you can get. Superatv has one for around $140. 
If your mechanically inclined, the front diffs are fairly easy to work on. 
Check out this video to see if it looks like something you could handle.


----------



## jimschevey

if i push the 4 wheel drive button and watch the indicator on the instrument panel moving from high to neutral the light goes out, when i pull back in to reverse the light comes back on. is there soleniods for this difference. i now have no forward 4 wheel drive but i do have it in reverse. I have seen the upgraded cage for the front end and will replace it with an upgraded one but how would i have 4 wheel drive in reverse?


----------



## jimschevey

i replaced the plastic cage with a hardened aluminum cage that i found on e-bay. you were all right on your diagnosis. the plastic cage came out in pieces. the new aluminum cage should last the life of the razr. thanks to all


----------



## wyo58

I'm too late but yeah they had loads of problems with that plastic cage.


----------

